# Seeking Players For New Star Wars d20 Game



## El_Gringo (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll be starting up a new Star Wars game in September after I've gotten moved into my new place. We have two players so far and are looking for 2-3 more. It's going to be a weekend game, either Sat. or Sun. in the Olathe area. Feel free to e-mail me at greenie1277@yahoo.com for more info.


Good gaming!


----------

